# Recommendation for Pest Control



## noquacks (Jun 5, 2010)

how bad are the bed bugs? Youll have to be willing to experimant as one application may not do the trick. repeated sometimes is necessary. Bedbugs- only slam dunk is to heat the house entirely to a specified temp (dont remember the degrees, something like 115-120 deg F). Expensive. bedbugs are b-a-d.


----------



## mikejohnson11 (Jul 27, 2014)

Clean every corner of your bed, clean the mattress and so the room windows, doors specially the corners. There are many Eco-friendly bed bug sprays available, you can use that too while cleaning your room.

And there is a professional pest control company called Advanced Integrated Pest Management in Sacramento http://advancedipm.com/sacramento/ .. Their services are pretty good.


----------

